# Rookie Smoker



## whiteysnapple (Apr 19, 2018)

So I used my smoker I received as a gift for the first time a couple weeks ago (Masterbuild - Propane) I don't really know what i'm doing outside of reading manuals and instructions. I soaked my woochips for about 6 hours before i started and they burned up in now time. Are you supposed to keep putting new woodchips in or do you only use it once? I have so many questions haha but figured this was a good place to start.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 19, 2018)

Welcome to SMF!
I moved this to "Roll Call", so you could introduce yourself.
As for the wood chips, forget about soaking them, just use them dry. I use a combo of wood chips & wood chunks in my  gas smoker, just when I start it up, then every 45 minutes or so, when the smoke stops & add another chunk. So only chips & chunks in the beginning, then just chunks.
Here is what my setup looks like when I start the smoker.







Good luck, hope this helps!
Al


----------



## whiteysnapple (Apr 19, 2018)

Okay. Yes this is all very helpful. So why don't you need to worry about soaking them? I'm just curious now haha. So my set up tells me to a water tray in the rack above my woodchips...Where can you buy big ole chunks like that? All I've seen is smaller bags of woodchips? Like I said, I have so many questions haha


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 19, 2018)

Welcome the site. You can buy the chunks at any home depot, lowes or even some grocery stores. With soaked chips your just introducing steam to your smoker before actual smoke. You won't get smoke until the water burns out of them.

Chris


----------



## whiteysnapple (Apr 19, 2018)

Sorry i Didn't introduce myself here, I'm Michael from Fort Wayne Indiana!....
Thank you for the input! I'll have to pay better attention at the store next time! That's very interesting interesting actually, so I wonder why the instructions said to soak in water first. The butt i smoked the first time was good and had quite a bit of flavor but now i feel like i'll have ever more flavor next time without soaking the woodchips. Apparently i can read my manual all day long and still not get the real life knowledge until I keep doing it! I'm going to try ribs this weekend, any not-so-secret secrets anyone would like to share?


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 19, 2018)

There are many opinions on doing ribs. Depending on what type of rib your talking about. It basically boils down to 3-2-1 spares(pork), 2-2-1 baby backs(pork)  or unfoiled(either). If doing beef then I cook like a brisket which is closer to the 4 or 5 -2-1 or longer. If you foil then add some type of juice to the packet(apple, onion soup, broth what ever you like) and any other rub or dry ingredients you like.  Do a search on ribs and you'll being reading good info for days on end. For FOTB cook to 205*ish for bite thru about 190 to 195.

Good luck and let us know how it turns out

Edit: SmokinAl has a real good link in his signature on doing perfect ribs.

Chris


----------



## Geebs (Apr 19, 2018)

Welcome, I didnt learn about the not soaking woodchips/chunks until I came to this forum and I have been smoking for a few years now. Lots to learn and will only getter better in time. I agree with Chris on the 3-2-1 or 2-2-1. Check out some of Jeffs recipes as well on Smoking-Meat.com he has some pretty good recipes for just about everything.


----------



## whiteysnapple (Apr 19, 2018)

Yeah that is SO much to learn and with fear of sounding completely clueless...what does the 2-2-1 mean?


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 20, 2018)

2-2-1 = 2hrs naked on the grate, 2hrs in foil, 1hrs naked on the grate.

Chris


----------



## whiteysnapple (Apr 20, 2018)

Thank you Chris!


----------



## phatbac (Apr 21, 2018)

Oh big big tip: take pictures. if you have trouble take pics we can help you with your smokes and smoker. pictures help. if you do well (which you will more and more in time) then we can see and drool and congratulate you on your smokes! welcome to SMF and to your new addiction...err hobby!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## whiteysnapple (Apr 21, 2018)

If i'm 2-2-1 what should the smoker temperature be set at? Also i've decided to use Pecan wood chunks, is that a good choice?


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 21, 2018)

About 225*, wood choice is an individual taste. I like hickory, but have never tried pecan.

Chris


----------



## gary s (May 7, 2018)

*






 Good morning and welcome to the forum from a beautiful day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about everything.*


*Gary*


----------

